# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  6 آلاف ريال تشرّد 36 فتاة معوّقة سعودية وتسلمهن للمراكز الخاصة

## عفاف الهدى

أولياء أمور يتساءلون عن 61 ملياراً ميزانية «الشؤون الاجتماعية»

6 آلاف ريال تشرّد 36 فتاة معوّقة سعودية وتسلمهن للمراكز الخاصة

إبراهيم اللويم ـ الدمام





بسبب ستة آلاف ريال فقط لا غير، أغلقت إدارة مركز التأهيل الشامل للإناث في الدمام، المركز النهاري الشامل، وطلبت من ذوي 36 فتاة من فتيات متلازمة داون، بالبحث عن مراكز تأهيل «خاصة»، لإلحاق بناتهم فيها، وإلا فسيبقين في المنزل، دون أي تأهيل. 
أولياء أمور أبدوا اندهاشهم من عجز ميزانية وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية، التي تبلغ 61 مليار ريال سنوياً، عن توفير 6 آلاف ريال، هي قيمة رواتب خمس مشرفات، كن يتولين تعليم فتياتهن قبل إغلاق المركز.
وفي الوقت الذي أكد فيه مركز التأهيل الشامل، أن الوزارة كانت على علم مسبق بالمشكلة ومجرياتها، وبموعد إغلاق المركز النهاري، ألقت الوزارة باللائمة على شركة تعاقدت معها، من أجل توفير مشرفات مؤهلات للعمل في المركز النهاري، أما أولياء الأمور، فأعلنوا أن فتياتهم ليس لهن ذنب في عشوائية العمل والتنسيق بين إدارة مركز التأهيل، ووزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية، مطالبين بإعادة النظر في إغلاق المركز النهاري..
متلازمة داون 
وطالب مهدي الحكيم، ولي أمر طالبة، باتباع طرق الرحمة بذوات الاحتياجات الخاصة، يقول: «لا يمكن أن يتم إلغاء مركز الرعاية النهاية التابع لمركز التأهيل الشامل للإناث بالدمام، خاصة أنه يعنى بتعليم وتأهيل الفتيات اللواتي يعانين من الإعاقة الفكرية، المعروفة باسم متلازمة داون، خلال فترة النهار»، موضحاً أن «ذلك يجعلني اضطر لإلحاق ابنتي التي تبلغ من العمر 12 عاماً في مركز خاص، وهذا يكلفني الكثير من المال».
وأضاف الحكيم أن «إغلاق فصول المركز النهاري، جاء بعد نهاية الفصل الدراسي الأول من العام الماضي، لعدم وجود مشرفات، يقمن بدورهن في رعاية هؤلاء الفتيات، والسبب أنهن عزفن عن العمل، لعدم صرف رواتبهن من قبل الشركة المتعاقدة مع الوزارة»، مؤكداً أن هذا السبب «يعتبر عذرا لا نقبله نحن أولياء الأمور، في ظل الدعم الكبير الذي توليه حكومتنا على الأصعدة كافة، لفئة ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة في جميع أنحاء المملكة».
وأضاف الحكيم «بعد إلحاق ابنتي في المركز، الذي قضت فيه قرابة سنة ونصف السنة تقريباً، استبشرت خيراً، لأنني بالفعل شعرت أن هذا المركز خفف عني كثيراً من المصاريف التي كنت أدفعها لمركز خاص، على مدى أربع سنوات، وبلغت 8800 ريال تقريباً، بمعدل ألف ريال شهرياً خلال الفصل الدراسي الواحد، علماً بأن حالتي المادية لا تسمح بذلك».
خمس معلمات 
ويبدي خالد الغامدي اندهاشه من إغلاق المركز، ويقول: «أصبحت ابنتي البالغة من العمر 10 سنوات، تجيد القراءة والكتابة، حين كانت تدرس في فصول التربية الفكرية، ولكن بعد إلغائه من قبل إدارة المركز- سامحها الله- تسبب هذا في مشكلة لنا، واعتقد أن الفتيات ليس لهن ذنب في هذا الإغلاق، وأسبابه»، مضيفاً: «أندهش حقيقة أن موقف وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية، التي تقف عاجزة من توفير رواتب خمس معلمات، كن يعملن في المركز النهاري، لا يزيد راتب الواحدة منهن على 1200 ريال، أي يحصلن مجتمعات على 6 آلاف ريال شهرياً»، مضيفاً: «معلوماتي أن ميزانية الشؤون الاجتماعية سنويا تقدر بـ61 مليار ريال في العام 2009، بزيادة قدرها 17 بالمائة عن العام الذي سبقه»، موضحاً ،أن هذه الميزانية «تأتي من أجل تقديم المساعدات لمن يحتاجون إليها، ولا أعتقد أن الوزارة عاجزة عن توفير هذا المبلغ الضئيل»، داعياً إدارة المركز إلى «إعادة فتحه، واستمرار العمل فيه، وتكليف المشرفات بمواصلة دورهن في تعليم الفتيات اللائي ليس لهن ذنب فيما يعانيه المركز من عشوائية في إدارة العمل والتنسيق بينه وبين الوزارة، لا نفهم مبرراً له».
التدريب العملي 
ويضيف الغامدي: «أصبحنا نحن أولياء الأمور في حيرة من أمرنا، وهو كيف لنا أن ننهي هذه المعاناة، فقد كان المركز يفي بدوره على أكمل وجه والقائمات على إدارة هذه الفصول، لم يقصّرن تجاه هؤلاء فتياتنا، اللائي في حاجة إلى تأهيل نفسي أكثر من التدريب العملي، وهذا النوع من الرعاية والاهتمام مكلف جداً، لو تم إلحاق أية فتاة من ذوات الاحتياجات الخاصة، بمركز خاص، الأمر الذي يثقل ـ لا محالة ـ على كاهل بعض الآباء الذين لا تسمح حالة بعضهم المادية بذلك».
الفصول الفكرية 
ويتابع الغامدي «عندما أشعرتني إدارة المركز بأنه سوف يتم إغلاق الفصول الفكرية بعد نهاية الفصل الدراسي الأول من العام الماضي، وأنه عليّ البحث عن مراكز تأهيلية أخرى لابنتي، بدأت على الفور البحث عن مركز مختص، رغم أن هذه المراكز قليلة جداً في الدمام ومكلفة من حيث التجهيزات»، موضحاً «في أحد المراكز الخاصة، طلب مني أن أدفع حوالي 16 ألف ريال سنوياً من أجل إلحاق ابنتي فيه»، مشيراً إلى أنه «حاولنا نحن أولياء الأمور، إقناع إدارة المركز بالعدول عن قرار الإغلاق، ومواصلة العمل في تعليم الفتيات، من أجل المصلحة العامة، ولكن دون فائدة، حيث أخبرتنا المشرفة على المركز أن المعلمات لسن موظفات رسميات في وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية، كي تجبرهن بالعمل، موضحة أنهن تابعات لشركة خاصة متعاقدة مع الوزارة، وهي التي تصرف مستحقاتهن المالية».
التعيين المباشر 
ويضيف الغانم :»تأخير صرف رواتب المشرفات المدربات لأشهر عدة، بالإضافة إلى ضعف رواتبهن، هما سببان أدّيا إلى عزوف هؤلاء المشرفات عن مواصلة عملهن»، مضيفاً: «نحن أولياء الأمور، نطلب بأن تقوم وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية بإلزام الشركة المتعاقدة، بإنهاء هذه المشكلة فوراً، وأن عليها تأمين مشرفات أخريات بنظام التعيين المباشر، يقمن بدورهن، حتى لا نضطر لجلوس بناتنا في البيوت، ما يعرضهن للإصابة بأمراض نفسية قد تؤثر على حالتهن مستقبلاً»، مضيفاً: «لا يجب أن نزيد آلام فتياتنا بآلام جديدة، من الممكن القضاء عليها في أسرع وقت».
وظائف شاغرة 
وأضاف الغانم: «لا أحمّل إدارة المركز سبب إغلاق الفصول الفكرية، فليس لها ذنب في ذلك، بل هي أُجبرت على ذلك، على اعتبار أن الجهة المسئولة عن ذلك الشيء، هي وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية، التي ينبغي عليها توفير وظائف شاغرة للسعوديات، بدلاً من ترك هذه المهمة لشركة متعاقدة، خاصة أن هناك الكثير من الخريجات المؤهلات لشغل هذه الوظائف جالسات في بيوتهم ينتظرن التعيين».
1200 ريال 
وتقول إحدى المشرفات التي فضلت عدم ذكر اسمها: «أنا متعاقدة مع الشركة منذ 3 سنوات، براتب لا يتجاوز 1200 ريال شهرياً، لا يصرف لي ولزميلاتي، إلا بعد مضي أكثر من ثلاثة أشهر، وهذا يؤثر على معنوياتنا وأدائنا». وعن سبب تركها مهام وظيفتها مع بقية زميلاتها قالت: «سئمنا من الوضع الذي تتعامل به الشركة معنا، من حيث تأخر صرف الرواتب، بالإضافة إلى الأنظمة التعجيزية التي تمارس ضدنا»، مشيرة إلى أنه «لا يوجد مميزات تجعلنا نبقى في وظائفنا، فترك الوظيفة بشكل جماعي، يجعل الشركة في وضع محرج مع الوزارة».
اكتساب الخبرة 
وتضيف مشرفة أخرى: «الكثير من المشرفات يفضلن ترك الوظيفة بعد مضي فترة قصيرة من العمل، بسبب المشاكل المالية، والبعض الآخر هدفهن اكتساب الخبرة، ورغم ذلك، لا يتم إعطاؤهن شهادة تثبت فترة مزاولتهن للوظيفة»، مضيفة: «هناك عدد من المشرفات سعين للترسيم، ولكن دون فائدة، لذا فضلن ترك الوظيفة بهذا الأسلوب، حتى لا يعملن من دون دخل، ورغم ذلك، إدارة الشركة لا تعطي اهتماماً للأمر، لأن وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية نائمة في سبات عميق».
أعمارهن العمرية 
ذكرت نادية النمر، المشرفة على فصول التربية الفكرية في المركز، إن «عدد الطالبات في المركز حوالي 36 طالبة، تتراوح أعمارهن العمرية بين 6 و30 عاماً، أما العقلية فبين 3 و10 سنوات، فيما يصل عدد المشرفات داخل المركز حوالي خمس مشرفات»، مضيفة: «لا يوجد فصول دراسية محددة لهؤلاء الفتيات اللواتي جميعهن يعانين من إعاقة متلازمة داون، ولكن يتم وضع برنامج تعليمي وتأهيلي على حسب قدرة الفتاه العقلية، ومدى استيعابها وتقبلها لما يقدم لها من برامج»، مبينة أنه «في بداية الأمر يجرى اختبار عقلي، وعلى ضوئه، يتم تحديد نوعية البرنامج المقدم للفتاة، ومن ثم تبدأ المشرفة بوضع خطة تعليمية مناسبة من أجل تأهيل الفتاة تدريجياً، والتي تمكنها مستقبلاً من معرفة الكثير من المهارات».
وتساءلت النمر ،أن «هناك الكثير من الأمهات وأولياء الأمور يطالبوننا بإعادة فتح الفصول مرة أخرى، ولكن ماذا بوسعنا أن نفعل إذا كانت المشرفات غير راغبات في العودة مرة أخرى، والشركة لم تنهِ مشكلتهن في صرف مستحقاتهن المالية المتأخرة، فهذا جعلنا نحن في الإدارة في وضع محرج مع الأهالي».

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل على محمدوآل محمد
وعجل فرجهم ياكريم
عفاف الهدى ..
مشكوووره غناااتي ..
هنا هل أكتفي بكلمة لاتـــــــــعلييييق ...؟!!!
ام اتكلم وكلامي ماراااح يفيد
وماخفي كان اعظم 
اكررشكري وتقديري لك هدى 
موفقه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا فيش فروح غناتي 

طبعا بنت اختي راحت عشان الخبرة  

واتمت 3 شهور  

وطلعت اليها وظيفة في مكان ثاني 

بس فعلا الوحدة بتتحمل مصاريف السواق الي اتاخذ نص الراتب  

والا بتتحمل مشقة الأطفال ونوعيه مرضهم 

والا تجهيز وسائل التعليم  

ما خفي اعظم 

شكرا لتوقفكي هنا

----------


## علي pt

الله المعين ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صدقت اخوووك

الله المعين 
شكرا لتواجدك هنا

----------

